# Opening PDF slides with Keynote



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I am still very new to using Keynote. I have a set of slides given to me that I need to use to create a presentation. However, I cannot figure out how to open them in Keynote since they are currently in PDF format. How do I open PDF files with Keynote? I know I can export a Keynote file as a PDF in order to share them, but once given a set of slides in PDF format, how do I go about opening them so I can add and alter the slide set?


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*PDF and Keynote*

I have used Keynote for several presentation. As far as I know, you cannot open a PDF file with Keynote. As you know, you can 'print' a Keynote presentation, including handouts, as a PDF document, but it's a one-way conversion.

This is a possible solution, if the the PDF is not too long: You can select and copy sections and/or elements in the PDF file (if it's not locked) and paste the selections into Keynote slides. This does not convey any dynamics that might have existed in the original Keynote or PowerPoint presentation, though.

I'll be watching this thread for better solutions.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

You have several options, in fact.

Single-page PDFs can be put into a Keynote presentation by choosing INSERT-->Choose... 

You can also open the PDF, COPY, switch to Keynote, and PASTE. In Preview, at least, choosing COPY will copy the current page to the clipboard (and leave the other pages alone), so you can copy-and-paste each PDF page onto an individual slide.

Finally, you can drag-and-drop a PDF onto a Keynote slide and it will import the first page of the PDF only.

NOTE that some PDFs will import with an "alpha channel" intact... if your slide is black, you may not see any of the PDF contents unless you insert a background shape with a lighter colour to reveal the transparent PDF.


*MODERATORS:* _Please move this thread to "Mac & iPod Help & Troubleshooting"_


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah drag and drop works, what could be easier. Sorry if I posted this in the wrong forum guys. Thanks for the help though.


----------

